# im anus

## haarbi

hab da ein scheinbar großes problem:

bei einem ganz normalem reboot musste ich (wie so oft) fehler auf meiner rootpartition manuell per fsck repairieren,also

fsck /dev/hde1 

was dann eine halbe stunde(!) gedauert hat.

vorher hatte ich am system nichts großartiges verändert, sondern habe nur das lokalisations howto gelessen+alles gemacht was da so gemacht werden soll..

nach der fsck-aktion bootete der rechner wieder, jedoch mit einem fehler:

calculating module dependencies

calculating dependencies failed

ein modules-update funktionierte nicht,  also hab ich versucht meinen kernel neu zu compilen aber kriege bei make modules_install einen fehler:

kann verzeichnis /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-re/kernel/drivers/net nicht anlegen: Eingabe/Ausgabefehler

also einfach noch einen reboot probiert und schon wieder (obwohl ich nichts weiter gemacht hab) muss ich 30 minuten fsck-enter-drücken ...

und jetzt? massenhaft fehler beim booten, viele module funktionieren nicht, mozilla auch nicht (und wohl auch viele andere programme), das laden von kde dauert gute 5 minuten etc. etc. blablabla (kurz gesagt: alles im anus).

keine ahnung was ich jetzt machen soll    :Mad:   :Confused:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

und ich habe keine lust die letzten 2 wochen (=gentoo installieren + konfigurieren) zu wiederholen ....ich dreh durch   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

Das hilft dir jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich weiter, aber für mich 'riecht' die Erklärung ziemlich deutlich nach Festplattencrash...

Das beste was du denke ich mal noch machen kannst ist eine neue organisieren und clonen. Dann wirds zumindest nicht schlimmer und evtl. läßt es sich ja wieder gradebiegen

HTH

T.

----------

## haarbi

just in dem moment wo ich deinen post lesen wollte ist natürlich konqueror abgestürzt und ließ sich nicht wieder starten. also in kde logout und wollte mich wieder einloggen aber das system blieb stehen.

...und beim reboot: kernel panic: no init found.

und schon häng ich wieder in diesem dummen winxp fest (welches vielleicht öfters rebooten muss als linux, was aber im gegensatz dazu auch meist funktioniert wenn das dateisystem fehler hat...)

jo festplattencrash dachte ich auch dran, wüsste zwar nicht wieso aber naja.

f***   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## think4urs11

och XP ist doch ganz brauchbar, bin auch grade damit hier.   :Smile: 

sag mal... wg. deiner Sig.

wat is denn dann jemand der gentoo und frau (bzw. mann) hat?

Und was ich mich schon länger frage... die weibliche Form von Geek - ist das jetzt Geekerela oder Gina?    :Question:   :Shocked: 

T.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## haarbi

bin zwar wie du bemerkt haben solltest gerade nicht sehr spassig drauf...aber

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> och XP ist doch ganz brauchbar, bin auch grade damit hier.  
> 
> 

 

jo als forum-post-system wenn linux mal im arsch ist ist windows xp ganz nett  :Smile: 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sag mal... wg. deiner Sig.
> 
> wat is denn dann jemand der gentoo und frau (bzw. mann) hat?
> ...

 

Ginke finde ich klingt auch gut

(apropos ..bist du weiblich oder wieso?)

und jemand mit frau/mann und gentoo ...kann ich mir irgendwie garnicht vorstellen außer wenn der partner auch gentoo hat oder oft auf geschäftsreisen oder so ist   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

naja wie auch immer, der post ist jung vielleicht krieg ich den scheiss ja doch noch hin. ansonsten ...gut, dass ferien sind   :Very Happy: 

falls irgendwer ein gutes tool kennt (NICHT linux, weil das geht ja nicht   :Sad:   ) um die platte mal richtig durchzuchecken...bitte posten  :Smile: .

----------

## awiesel

Fehler im Dateisystem werden auch durch fehlerhaften Speicher verursacht, wie ich aus eigener schlechter Erfahrung weiss  :Sad: , also check auch mal Diesen. Kontrollier auch mal die Partitionstabelle auf überlappende Partitionen. Prüfprogramme für die Festplatte gibt es bei den Herstellern, nennt sich dann meist Drive Fitness Test. Bitte Beschreibung lesen! Ein einfacher Lesetest wäre allerdings auch mit dd von der Gentoo Boot-CD aus durchzuführen, z.B. dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/null bs=512k und das dann für jede Partition.

----------

## beejay

Tja - defekter Speicher, defekte Platte...alles schon erlebt. Seitdem habe ich eine halbwegs brauchbare Backupstrategie  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

Auf der Gentoo-CD ist was, was dich interessieren könnte:

Speichertest:

memtest86: Testet deinen RAM auf Fehler, einfach von CD booten (läuft praktisch als minimales OS).

/sbin/badblocks: Testet deine HD auf Fehler: Normal Live-CD booten, dauert aber ewig.

----------

## haarbi

 *awiesel wrote:*   

> Prüfprogramme für die Festplatte gibt es bei den Herstellern, nennt sich dann meist Drive Fitness Test.

 

Hab das gleich ma ausprobiert, und das Programm (Maxtor PowerMax) hat Fehler festgestellt...welcher Art wird zwar nicht gesagt aber naja.

Werd die anderen Sachen auch nochmal durchgehen, auch den Speichertest wobei ich nicht denke dass es daran liegt da der Speicher in Windoze wunderbar funktioniert

----------

## mrsteven

Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle dann mal nach ner neuen HD umsehen. Linux ist was kaputte HDs anbelangt empfindlicher als Windows. Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem: Bei jedem Reboot wurde erstmal das Reiserfs repariert und meine HD als kaputt gemeldet. Unter Win ging's noch. Später ging unter Linux nix mehr und Win brauchte 15min zum Booten. Irgendwann ging Windows dann auch nicht mehr. Ich find's halt toll, dass einem unter Windows solche Hardwareprobleme verschwiegen werden und man es erst merkt, wenn's zu spät ist.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## haarbi

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle dann mal nach ner neuen HD umsehen. Linux ist was kaputte HDs anbelangt empfindlicher als Windows. Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem: Bei jedem Reboot wurde erstmal das Reiserfs repariert und meine HD als kaputt gemeldet. Unter Win ging's noch. Später ging unter Linux nix mehr und Win brauchte 15min zum Booten. Irgendwann ging Windows dann auch nicht mehr. Ich find's halt toll, dass einem unter Windows solche Hardwareprobleme verschwiegen werden und man es erst merkt, wenn's zu spät ist. 

 

Hab noch eine 80 GB Platte (hab ich gleich mit überprüft, die ist in Ordnung) auf der WinXP läuft. Werde da dann wohl auch Linux draufmachen und die 40er für weniger wichtige Daten benutzen. Hätte ich Geld würde ich eh voll auf SCSI umrüsten....aber wer würde das nicht  :Very Happy: .

...wenn Xfree+KDE nur nicht so ewig kompilieren müssten...  :Sad: 

----------

## toskala

 *Quote:*   

> wat is denn dann jemand der gentoo und frau (bzw. mann) hat?
> 
> Und was ich mich schon länger frage... die weibliche Form von Geek - ist das jetzt Geekerela oder Gina?     

 

geek kommt ausm englishen und somit bleibt geek geek egal ob m oder w.

----------

## haarbi

 *toskala wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   wat is denn dann jemand der gentoo und frau (bzw. mann) hat?
> 
> Und was ich mich schon länger frage... die weibliche Form von Geek - ist das jetzt Geekerela oder Gina?      
> 
> geek kommt ausm englishen und somit bleibt geek geek egal ob m oder w.

 

und was ist dann mit man und woman?   :Laughing: 

----------

## toskala

mammi wie lang dauert das noooch?

wann sind wir daaa?

ist das noch waaaait?

wieso geht das so langsaaaam?

kleinen kindern gibt man dann nen lolli, vielleicht hilfts ja, chuppa-chups sollen toll sein

----------

## mec

Hatte auch mal so ein Problem...  :Very Happy:   ...juhu hatte....

Bei mir ist das ganze System beim Boot nicht über das caching dependencies hinausgekommen. Bei mir hat es auch nach dem Reboot einen Slice auf der HD zerstört. Der Slice war die SWAP....

Probier mal, dass Du die swap-Partition neu schreibst, anlegst und einhängst.

mkswap, swapon usw.

cu

michi

----------

## Inte

 *mec wrote:*   

> Hatte auch mal so ein Problem...   ...juhu hatte....
> 
> Bei mir ist das ganze System beim Boot nicht über das caching dependencies hinausgekommen. Bei mir hat es auch nach dem Reboot einen Slice auf der HD zerstört. Der Slice war die SWAP....
> 
> Probier mal, dass Du die swap-Partition neu schreibst, anlegst und einhängst.
> ...

 

Hab's versucht. Leider ohne Erfolg. --> Crash during caching service dependancies

----------

## Pietschy

mhhhhhhhhhh irgendwie erinnern mich deine Probleme etwas an meiner Erfahrung mit meiner prall bis auf eine parr wenige kb gefüllte root partition von letztens. 

Nicht das hier der Hase im Pfeffer sitz.

Ronny

----------

## haarbi

wie gesagt hab die festplatte getestet und da ist definitiv was physisch im anus also mach ich mir jetzt keine gedanken mehr darum, hab ja nu schon wieder auf ner anderen platte neu installiert (wobei das auf dauer doch nerven kann immer gut zwei tage zu warten bis man kde am laufen hat)

----------

## Pietschy

War ja "nur" ein Gedanke.

>> (wobei das auf dauer doch nerven kann immer gut zwei tage zu warten bis man kde am laufen hat)

jo das stimmt, drumm verzichte ich auf die Vorzüge von KDE oder Gnome  :Wink: 

Ronny

----------

## haarbi

würd ich ja auch tun aber ich tu mir mit den ganzen WMs ziwmlich schwer. Bin gerade zwar in IceWM aber das hat eine andere Ursache (ich will jetzt nicht unbedingtin jedem Post darauf hinweisen dass qt sich nicht compilen lassen will aber es passt komischerweise überall hin   :Laughing:  )

KDE hat ne ordentliche ...'Taskbar', sieht nett aus (wenn auch nicht so 1337 wie fluxbox), man kann alles schön komfortabel konfigurieren und braucht keinen großen Plan davon haben....so solls sein. Konfigurationsdateien zu WMs interessieren mich irgendwie überhaupt nicht, ich empfinde das eher als unnötige Verschwendung wertvoller Gehirnzellen, da da eh noch so viel rein muss   :Wink:  . Falls man Apache, Samba, Iptables und Proftpd im schlaf konfiguriert ist das natürlich ganz anders   :Cool: 

grüße,

haarbi

----------

